# PT-745 Pro: My new little big gun



## AdamSean (Mar 16, 2008)

I have been looking for one of these for quite some time now. I saw one at my local firearms dealer and decided to grab one up. I picked up the blued version with a box of Glaser Pow'R Ball .45 Auto +P for $412.00, tax and all. 

I chose the single stack .45 over the double stacked PT-145 for the only reason of better concealment. They both have the same size slide, but the frame is slimmer on the PT-745. I am completely confident with 6+1 rounds and one reload. I have not had the time to fire it yet, but carried it comfortably all day at work. I will be posting a range report tomorrow.

On another note, I have been carrying .380's and 9mm's for so long I almost forgot how big the .45 acp is. I can't wait until tomorrow. Stay tuned for the range report. 

As far as carry option, I like the PT-745 over the PT-145. I had a PT-145 in the past and it was just a little too wide. I think I am going to be very pleased with my new little big gun.


----------



## benzuncle (Aug 29, 2007)

Congrats on your purchase. I can only assume that the 745 will shoot just like the 145. That being the case, you'll love it. (Even with the short barrel, the recoil is very easily managed and I shoot one-handed.) I purchased the 145, being only an eighth inch wider. My only problem was remembering to keep firing after 6 rounds! Good luck at the range. Let us know how you fared.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Good luck and get us a range/reliability report!


----------



## AdamSean (Mar 16, 2008)

Still haven't been to the range yet. It has been rather hot and humid and I am waiting until Tuesday when I will get paid. Bloody ammo prices are insane! My Pow'R Ball cost me $30 for only 20 rounds. Academy has the cheapest prices around here. I think it time I start reloading my own practice rounds.


----------



## oak1971 (Apr 28, 2008)

I hand load for my PT-145. I love having all that power in such a small package.


----------

